
I'm not crazy, things are listening, Part 2 - mring33621
I was just in the elevator with a colleague at work. He told me that over Christmas break, he built custom &#x27;Loft&#x27; beds for his kids, with desks positioned under the beds. I mentioned that my kids would like that, too, and we both agreed that bunk beds are fun.<p>5 minutes later, I&#x27;m on boingboing.net, which then presented me with an ad for &quot;Bunk Bed with Desk -- Custom Built to Order&quot; at the bottom of the page I was reading.<p>I had NOT searched or even typed anything about &#x27;bunk beds&#x27; in any application.<p>I do have a Huawei Mate SE Android phone in my pocket.<p>Very strange...<p>FYI, my previous, similar post is here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21071459<p>Also, please don&#x27;t take this as an accusation against Huawei -- I&#x27;m actually very happy with the phone.
======
planetzero
Are you using Wifi at work? If so, your co-worker probably searched it on the
network, which is why you are seeing ads for it.

